# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  فارسی در دلفی فایرمانکی

## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام به همه.
این تاپیک،در ادامه تاپیک "حل مشکل فارسی نویسی در اندروید" می باشد.
اما این تاپیک، فراتر از تاپیک قبلی میباشد.
1- در این تاپیک تمامی تغییرات حاصل شده روی یونیت دوست عزیز و گرامی niceboy(که زحمت اصلی را ایشان کشیده اند) را ذکر میکنیم و لینک دانلود تمامی نسخه های مختلف دلفی قرار می دهیم.
2-اگر مشکلی در یونیت به وجود آمده در اینجا ذکر کرده تا مشکل را برطرف نماییم.
3-اگر تغییری در یونیت فوق انجام داده اید را ذکر کرده و لینک دانلود برای همگان قرار دهید.

باتشکر.به امید حل مشکل توسط شرکت embarcadero

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

به عنوان اولین پست:
لینک یونیت برای تمامی ورژن های دلفی.
لازم به ذکر است،تمامی فایل های موجود در پوشه sorceFile را در مسیر اصلی پروژه تان قرار دهید.
نکته:برای سرعت بهتر و مادام العمر بودن فایل ها،این یونیت ها در سایت uploadboy آپلود شده است.

یونیت برای ورژن های Xe7 و Xe6 :
Persian_Xe7-Xe6

یونیت برای ورژن Xe8:
Persian_Xe8

یونیت برای ورژن Delphi 10 Seattle :
Persian_Delphi10Seattle

یونیت برای ورژن Delphi 10 Tokyo:
Persian_Delphi10Tokyo

تست فارسی دلفی توکیو:(توسط nice boy)
TestFarsi2

درصورت خرابی لینک ها گزارش دهید.

باتشکر از تمامی دوستان زحمت کش از جمله NiceBoy عزیز

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

تغییرات حاصل شده:
این یونیت برای انواع Edit , Button , ComboBox , RadioButton , CheckBox , Grid ,StringGrid به خوبی کار میکند. در مورد lable باید گفت،ممکنه در بعضی مواقع یونیت به خوبی عمل نکند.
قسمت اعشاری و " , " و "/" و اعداد فارسی در این یونیت مشکلاتی دارند،بنده این مشکلات را برطرف نموده ام.




PersianTool را در مسیر پروژه تان جایگزین کنید.در کنار FMX.TextLayout.pas(برای اطلاع از ورژن PersianTool با نرم افزار NotePad آن را باز کرده به آخر یونیت رفته و ورژن را در آن جا ببینید،برای مثال این PersianTool ورژن 5 می باشد)

PersianTool_Ver5


تغییرات انجام شده:
1-عدم تبدیل "." و "/" و اعداد انگلیسی
2-عدم تبدیل متن ، زمانی که عدد بین 2 کلمه وجود دارد
3-عدم تبدیل اعداد فارسی
4-عدم کانورت "&" و "^" (این تغییر به دلیل کاری که با این دو کاراکتر انجام میدادم،گذاشته ام)


باتشکر

----------


## Valadi

> به عنوان اولین پست:
> لینک یونیت برای تمامی ورژن های دلفی.
> لازم به ذکر است،تمامی فایل های موجود در پوشه sorceFile را در مسیر اصلی پروژه تان قرار دهید.
> نکته:برای سرعت بهتر و مادام العمر بودن فایل ها،این یونیت ها در سایت uploadboy آپلود شده است.
> 
> یونیت برای ورژن های Xe7 و Xe6 :
> Persian_Xe7-Xe6
> 
> یونیت برای ورژن Xe8:
> ...


ظاهرا براي Persian_Xe7-Xe6 اشتباه بارگزاري شده است فايل SearchDatabase.zip است

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با عرض پوزش جناب Valadi


لینک اصلاح شد.


موفق باشید

----------


## nilidelphi

با سلام دوست گرامی چجور ازش استفاده کنیم؟
من اطلاعات یک دیتاست رو داخل یک گرید میریزم ولی فیلدهایی که حاوی متون فارسی هستند به شکل زیر نمایش داده میشن:
ÇÊÍÇÏíå ÝÑæÔäÏÇä æÔÇ æ ÎÑÇÒÇä ÇÑæãíå
حالا از این یونیتی که زحمت کشیدین و درست کردین چگونه میشه استفاده کرد؟
با تشکر

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

در تاپیک فوق با توجه به ورژن دلفی تون،یونیت موردنظر رو دانلود کنید،سپس دو فایل .pas رو در مسیر پروژه تون بغل .dpr تون قرار داده و کامپایل بگیرید.

----------


## shetri2020@yahoo.com

سلام  و متشکر به خاطر این روشی که ارائه دادین.
من این یونیت رو در دلفی 10.2 توکیو استفاده کردم در Edit درست کار می کنه ولی در Button,label درست کار نمیکنه.
متشکر از راهنمایی هاتون

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

شرمنده دوست عزیز،بنده تا دلفی 10.1 برلین تست کردم،ولی در توکیو تست صورت نگرفته است

----------


## FPGAINTEL

سلام
برای استفاده در StringGrid من مشکل دارم(delphi berlin(

----------


## shetri2020@yahoo.com

بسیار متشکر و ممنون که وقت گذاشتین.
درسته تو 10.1 درست کار می کنه. 
به نظر شما ما چجوری می تونیم  تو 10.2 ازش استفاده کنیم .
ممنون میشم که راهنمایی بفرمایین. یا امکانش هست که ورژن 10.2 شم ارائه بدین.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

> ممنون میشم که راهنمایی بفرمایین. یا امکانش هست که ورژن 10.2 شم ارائه بدین.


در مسیر فوق یونیت FMX.TextLayout.pas رو برام بفرستید تا نسخه 10.2 رو بهتون ارائه کنم.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\17.0\source\fmx

دوست عزیز در 10.2 از grid استفاده کنید

----------


## shetri2020@yahoo.com

[QUOTE=ابوالفضل عباسی;2362385]در مسیر فوق یونیت FMX.TextLayout.pas رو برام بفرستید تا نسخه 10.2 رو بهتون ارائه کنم.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Embarcadero\Studio\17.0\source\fmx

بسیار متشکر .
 این هم فایل  FMX.TextLayout.pas در 10.2
http://uploadboy.me/54dqx1mfvm9c/FMX.TextLayout.pas.html

----------


## shetri2020@yahoo.com

> لینک دانلود یونیت فارسی ساز برای دلفی 10 توکیو (10.2):
> لازم به ذکر است،تمامی فایل های موجود در zip را در مسیر اصلی پروژه تان قرار دهید.
> 
> Persian_Delphi10Tokyo
> 
> نکته مهم: PersianTool نسخه 1 میباشد.(بدون تغییرات حاصل شده توسط بنده) برای استفاده از آخرین PersianTool در چند پست بالایی ورژن 5 رو دانلود کنید.
> 
> موفق باشید



بسیارممنون ومتشکر
من این رو  تست کردم ولی کار نکرد 
ما قبلا کد ورژن های قبلی رو به این procedure TTextLayout.EndUpdate; اضافه کرده بودیم  که edit کار میکرد
 ولی در label , button  کار نمی کرد
 در این ورژن که ارسال کردین هیچ کدوم کار نمی کنه
در ضمن در این فایل
در  پروسیجر procedure TTextLayout.EndUpdate هم هیچ کدی اضافه نشده

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بابت اشتباه رخ داده و سهل انگاری...
یونیت اصلاح شد.

دوباره  Persian_Delphi10Tokyo را دانلود کنید.

----------


## shetri2020@yahoo.com

[QUOTE=ابوالفضل عباسی;2362462]بابت اشتباه رخ داده و سهل انگاری...
یونیت اصلاح شد.

دوباره  Persian_Delphi10Tokyo را دانلود کنید.

بسیارممنون و متشکر
دراین یونیت فقط editدرست کار میکنه .
button , label کار نمی کنه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

[shetri2020@yahoo.com;2362467=QUOTE]
بسیارممنون و متشکر
دراین یونیت فقط editدرست کار میکنه .
button , label کار نمی کنه[/QUOTE]

دیگه اون رو باید بررسی کنم،اما الان برام مقدور نیست دلفی توکیو رو نصب کنم.شرمنده

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

> دوست عزیز می تونم بپرسم دلفی رو از کدوم سایت گرفتی نصب کردی که فایلهای سورس رو داره؟ چون نسخه ای که من دانلود کردم فقط فایلهای DCU رو داره
> اگه امکان داره لینکش رو برای من بفرست
> ممنون


اگر منظورت منم،که از p30download.com میگیرم.ولی اگر با این دوست عزیز هست،برای چی فایل source وجود نداره؟
پس دلفی توی 10.2 توابع رو از کجا میخونه؟

----------


## shetri2020@yahoo.com

[QUOTE=nice boy;2362529]


> دوست عزیز می تونم بپرسم دلفی رو از کدوم سایت گرفتی نصب کردی که فایلهای سورس رو داره؟ چون نسخه ای که من دانلود کردم فقط فایلهای DCU رو داره
> اگه امکان داره لینکش رو برای من بفرست
> ممنون


خواهش میکنم ممنون و متشکر از شما :
لینک دانلود دلفی 10.2 توکیو

https://downloadly.ir/software/programming/embarcadero-rad-studio

درضمن یه مسئله ای که در 10.1 برلین مطرحه اینه که وقتی صفحه گوشی تو حالت  portrait هستش این یونیت  درست کار می کنه ولی وقتی گوشی رو تو حالت عمودی می گیری تو برنامه کلیه کلمات فارسی به هم میریزن.
به نظر شما این می تونه از چی باشه؟
بسیار ممنون و متشکر به خاطر وقت گرانبهایی که می زارین

----------


## shetri2020@yahoo.com

خواهش میکنم نه چه شرمنده گی شما لطف دارین

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

> درضمن یه مسئله ای که در 10.1 برلین مطرحه اینه که وقتی صفحه گوشی تو حالت  portrait هستش این یونیت  درست کار می کنه ولی وقتی گوشی رو تو حالت عمودی می گیری تو برنامه کلیه کلمات فارسی به هم میریزن.
> به نظر شما این می تونه از چی باشه؟
> بسیار ممنون و متشکر به خاطر وقت گرانبهایی که می زارین



خواهش میکنم.
من هم همین مشکل رو دارم،ولی با استفاده از Align های مناسب،کارم رو راه انداختم که وقتی گوشی عمودی میشه آبجکت ها درجای درست باشن.
خدارو شکر در فایرمانکی Align های مناسب وجود دارد.

----------


## shetri2020@yahoo.com

> من هم قبلا از همین سایت دانلود کردم ولی برای من پوشه 
> \Embarcadero\Studio\19.0\source\fmx
> رو نداره.
> اگه براتون امکان داره فایل FMX.Objects.pas رو برای من بفرستید
> ممنون


سلام
کلیه فایلهای پوشه  FMX دلفی 10.2 توکیو :
http://uploadboy.me/uvz7rbaj8xx9/fmx.rar.html

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

میگم این پیام ها رو خصوصی بهم دیگه بدهید.
این تاپیک برای این مسائل نیستا!! :چشمک:  :لبخند: 
بحث ما در این تاپیک یه چیز دیگست.

البته ببخشید جسارت کردما.

----------


## saeidd

در دلفی برلین Edit ,  ComboBox , RadioButton , CheckBox راست به چپ نمیشن. گریدشو تست نکردم.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

فعلا من درگیر یک سری پروژه های برنامه نویسی ام،اما در اسرع وقت رسیدگی میکنم.

اگر میتونید از Delphi 10 seattle استفاده کنید.

خودتون به یونیت یک نگاهی بکنید،کار باهاش ساده است.باکمی دقت میفهمید.

----------


## nice boy

سلام
من این سمپل رو برای نسخه توکیو نوشتم. تا اونجا که تست کردم تمام کامپوننت ها درست کار میکنه.
این تغییرات فقط برای نمایش صحیح کلمات فارسی هست و ربطی به راست چین شدن نداره.
لطفا تست کنید اگر مشکلی داشت اطلاع بدید.
آقای عباسی پیشنهاد می کنم همه فایلها رو توی همون پست اول قرار بدید که دوستان سردرگم نشن.
اگه همه فایلها یه جا باشه بنظرم راحتتره
ممنون

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

باتشکر از دوست عزیز.
تا حد الامکان تمامی پست ها یک جا قرار گرفتند

----------


## e_q_sun

سلام دوستان
من با روشی که اعلام شده تونستم فارسی نویسی رو در اپلیکیشن انجام بدم
فقط زمانی که اپلیکیشن میچرخه و به صورت افقی در میاد حروف فارسی بهم میریزه
چطور میتونم این مشکل رو حل کنم؟؟
XE8

با تشکر

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

یا با دستور زیر در oncreate فرم اصلی تون قابلیت چرخش برنامه تون رو غیرفعال کنید،

var ScreenService : IFMXScreenService;    OrientSet : TScreenOrientations;
begin
  //+Disable Auto Rotate
  if TPlatformServices.Current.SupportsPlatformService(  IFMXScreenService) then
  begin
    ScreenService := TPlatformServices.Current.GetPlatformService
      (IFMXScreenService) as IFMXScreenService;
    OrientSet := [TScreenOrientation.soPortrait];
    ScreenService.SetScreenOrientation(OrientSet);
  end;
  //+Disable Auto Rotate

ویا با همین فرمان به جای soPortrait را به soLandscape تغییر دهید تا برنامه بصورت افقی اجرا بشود.

----------


## anbardaran

سلام
برای رفع مشکل فارسی سازی در دلفی توکیو 10.2  من از سایت زیر و زحمات آقای روح الله اکبر زاده کمک گرفتم.
موفق باشید.

fmxrtl.ir

----------

